# Will a biesmyer fence fit and old Craftsman 137 series saw?



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

Will a biesmyer fence fit and old Craftsman 137 series saw? I ,so far, have not found the answer on line so I was hoping one of my fellow woodworker could help me … Thanks—-


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You might be able to fit the fence, but read this thread before you put time and money into that saw.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/craftsman-table-saw-137-248840-a-1516/


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Wow, Not much good if any on that saw*

Sears is having a SALE check this out save $100:
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...Bench+&+Stationary+Power+Tools&sName=View+All :thumbsup: bill


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

Yeah,I read the thread and I do agree. I go my saw( 137.248880) several years ago but only got into any real woodworking about six month ago . I now realize that there are real differences in saws and I am pretty much thru with Sears brand power equip. I have a Grizzley 690 or equivilant on my wish list for future.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> You might be able to fit the fence, but read this thread before you put time and money into that saw.
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/craftsman-table-saw-137-248840-a-1516/


I do not understand why you are giving this link. The user in the link LIKED the 137 Craftsman saw. It was just too big for his use.

He did NOT like the replacement saw he purchased.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Daren was the OP (Original Poster)*

The 137 is the replacement saw.
He said this at the end regarding the 137 saw: "I guess I don't know what I thought I would get for $170, but to be honest I did expect more. If you are looking for a saw like this, don't waste your money on this model." 
Attached Images









There are 3 pages of this thread, none of which are complimentary that I have read. It's a cheap saw with odd ball size miter slots, inadequate power, and bad fence... what's to like about it? ....don't waste your money! :thumbdown: bill
BTW Considering a quality circular saw will cost around $150.00 how does a complete table saw at $170.00 compare? There can't be much quality to it, as the thread points out.


----------

